# Troy lee design Moto shorts



## fragy (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi, could you tell me if the TLD moto short are a true fit or do they fit larger or smaller than the waist size stated. I wont to order some over the web but know some manufactures size differently. Thanks in advance,
Fraser


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

i have a 36 waist and wear the large.


----------



## freerider06 (Feb 13, 2007)

yup they are pretty true to fit and awesome shorts..i wear 30" pants and i wear the small..


----------



## fragy (Apr 21, 2007)

They are sold by waist size in the UK


----------



## Joss DeWaele (Nov 9, 2004)

They're sold by waist size in the U.S. as well. They fit true to size. Go with the waist size you normally wear.


----------



## Bobby Peru (Sep 8, 2004)

bikesaregood said:


> They're sold by waist size in the U.S. as well. They fit true to size. Go with the waist size you normally wear.


Yep, what he said,,,,

The only thing that I can add to that is the '08 shorts are a lot "hotter" or "warmer" than the '07 shorts. The 08 shorts have two layers of material and the 07 ones only have one. 
The new ones are good for now but come summertime, I get the feeling that they are going to be waaaaaay too hot!


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

Bobby Peru said:


> The new ones are good for now but come summertime, I get the feeling that they are going to be waaaaaay too hot!


Oh they are VERY hot in the summer. But, the material is very durable and great for DH if you tend to roll in the dirt a little.


----------



## kellyn7 (Sep 26, 2005)

All this info sux for me because I just bought a new pair of size 38 TLD shorts and they fit perfect. I was hoping the size was running a little small, must still be at my winter weight. The 08' Moto Shorts are great!


----------



## FoxRider77 (Jul 28, 2005)

They fit perfect, got the 30" very impressed.


----------



## tailwind105 (Sep 5, 2007)

Anyone know what the inseam length and leg opening circumference is for a 34 waist?

Thanks.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

True fit.


----------



## XJman07 (Apr 17, 2007)

so i just got my 08 motos today and i had to send them back because they were a bit to small. I wear a 32 pant so i ordered a 32 and they were a bit to tight. no way to fit armor under them. so ill be exchanging them for 34s tomorrow. sick shorts other wise. just a bit small in the waist.


----------



## sbone (Mar 31, 2009)

How much tighter can you adjust the waist? Say you are a 28" waist, If you order the 30 can you adjust the waist to 28''?


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

sbone said:


> How much tighter can you adjust the waist? Say you are a 28" waist, If you order the 30 can you adjust the waist to 28''?


they'll be sliding off ur a$$. im 29", and have 30" moto shorts, and i cinch em down all the way and they still pretty loose.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

I have a 36" waist, but had to get 38". Or am i just in denial?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 19, 2007)

True fit means that the waist line of the shorts are measured exact to it's specified size right (with the buckle adjusted to max opening)? How much adjustment does the buckle provide? eg. 1" less? Is the waist band elastic at all or does only the buckle hold the shorts on the waist? And at what height is the waist band meant to sit?


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

brillantesdv said:


> they'll be sliding off ur a$$. im 29", and have 30" moto shorts, and i cinch em down all the way and they still pretty loose.


+1

You'll get about -1" of the listed waist size with their ratchet system.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 19, 2007)

Cool. How high is the waist band of the shorts are supposed to sit on your waist?


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Waist height... Not trying to be sarcastic here. I wear them about an inch below my belly button.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 19, 2007)

Hmm.. i'm normally a 29, but that's for jeans. If i use a tape ruler around my waist an inch below my belly button, it would measure 28. I thought the moto shorts would be worn a lot lower (i wear my current shorts 3-4 inches below). Does anyone know what the rise of the 30" Motos are (crotch to waistband measurement)?


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

I like these better then the troy lee stuff

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=21704&category=229


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

peternguyen said:


> Hmm.. i'm normally a 29, but that's for jeans. If i use a tape ruler around my waist an inch below my belly button, it would measure 28. I thought the moto shorts would be worn a lot lower (i wear my current shorts 3-4 inches below). Does anyone know what the rise of the 30" Motos are (crotch to waistband measurement)?


im exactly the same. best fitting shorts i have are the Royal Race shorts. get the XS size. its 29-28 waist


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 19, 2007)

brillantesdv said:


> im exactly the same. best fitting shorts i have are the Royal Race shorts. get the XS size. its 29-28 waist


Thanks. I was looking at those shorts before. They look quite nice, and would probably be the alternative, but otherwise its a lot more expensive. Just need to know the the rise and the inseam of the tld motos so i can compare with the shorts i wear now to have an idea of fitting.


----------

